# 2017 battery replacement...



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

jcountry said:


> Also-do you folks like the factory batteries or Interstate better?
> 
> Thanks!


I get the walmart batteries, had them last just as long as an interstate, easy warranty swaps if you have issues. The H6 is one size bigger than stock (same price as the smaller one, nice bonus), it starts my car much faster and lights don't dim when windows are rolled up or down, etc. Not sure if it fits in the Gen 2 however, but this tool says it does.



https://www.battfinder.com/


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Walmart should not be selling Everstart Maxx batteries to Gen2 owners.
The car was designed for AGM and doesn't have battery vent plumbing.
I believe the Platinum is AGM.
I don't know where the battery is on Gen1. My Saturn Ion has the battery under the trunk carpet with vent hoses running outside the car.

AGM batteries usually last a long time, but the Gen2 BCM is programmed for fuel economy, not battery longevity.
My 2016 was made in May, sold in October. No idea how many times it went dead on the dealer's lot, maybe zero, but probably not. Wrecked July 2017, when I bought it in September it was so thoroughly dead it didn't want to take a charge at first. It's been driven or charged every month for the last 3 years, and there's no indication that my previously abused factory battery is anywhere near end of life.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Agm battery. Is what they come with. Don't get the lead battery.

The dealer warranteed my battery at 3 months. Car sat on lot for 13 months before I bought it. There was about 5 miles added when I picked back up.

So yeah. I think there's a relearn process for the trans.

The battery is in the trunk.

Find a way to keep power supplied to the car and you might not have to worry about it.

Good idea to follow anyway so you don't have sparks or power surges when you reconnect the battery. With all the electronics cars have these days.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Walmart batteries have a good swap policy because they are notoriously inferior quality. Good price point and good warranty but...you’ll need it. 

I went with Walmart batteries in my sprinter camper van and had nothing but problems. Two swaps later, I spent a little more money on a better brand and no issues since. The Cruze might be more receptive to a cheaper battery than my finicky sprinter


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I bought my agm for my bike from Walmart. 2 1/2 years so far.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Carminooch said:


> Walmart batteries have a good swap policy because they are notoriously inferior quality. Good price point and good warranty but...you’ll need it.
> 
> I went with Walmart batteries in my sprinter camper van and had nothing but problems. Two swaps later, I spent a little more money on a better brand and no issues since. The Cruze might be more receptive to a cheaper battery than my finicky sprinter


Odd, Project Farm on YouTube gives them raving reviews. Built in the same factory as many other name brands.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> Odd, Project Farm on YouTube gives them raving reviews. Built in the same factory as many other name brands.


I love that channel, I’ll check it out. Maybe they made mine 4:30 on a Friday? I know the t1n sprinters are extremely finicky with batteries so everyone always recommends a “name brand” battery


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi guys ! What About ACDelco Batteries? How long does she serve? What is the price ?


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

I recently had to change the battery in my car. The Walmart AGM battery is actually the same price if not more than the Platinum AGM battery from Autozone. It is working fine and they both also have the same warranty. I've bought several batteries from Walmart in the past but they didn't have the battery in stock I needed on the day I needed it. Now if someone could tell me why my negative terminal keeps getting the corrosion buildup on it I have to keep cleaning off. MSD makes a ground cable kit I'm considering installing specifically for this car. Not too expensive so I'll probably do it. My selling dealer is 1300 miles away so I don't want to deal with a new store and I can fix it myself.


----------

